# Help with mbd in tegu



## spencer21 (Jun 29, 2017)

I know i have another post but I am really looking for advice. I don't know for sure if it's mbd but the way he is acting it really seems like thats the problem. Im busy this week but I will try to get pics and more info. 
My goal is to get him back to normal and healthy! So I really need advice on reversing it! My mom helps when I'm at work so he has someone watching him most of the day. His humidity is 60-70% on average and heat 80-100 and we have been giving him Sunlight as much as possible. We soak him and im pretty he is drinking water a little... But his food intake isn't perfect we try to give him tegu food and eggs with some fruit but not too much. Can someone please share what you know or think could get him on the right track. He's really important to me and I feel bad I let life get too much in the way and that he has to suffer cause of it. My life has settled down now and he has my full attention. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 29, 2017)

My advice is not going to be easy- either somehow cough up the money to get him to a qualified vet who can both diagnose and treat him or give him up.


----------



## Guman (Jan 27, 2018)

Please go to the general board. My guy has MBD. I have posted a very informative artical on the disease. You will also see some of the side effects such as prolapse. How are you checking your temp and humidity? I am here to help however I can but as Walter said if your gu is not acting right get him to a vet.


----------

